# Best places to visit in Andalucia, in your opinion...lol



## SunnySpain (Jul 30, 2008)

Hiya,

We recently made the trip up into the mountain to see Istan.
A very interesting little town / village with wonderful views of the lagoon.

Steve has very kindly (already) made a number of suggestions of places to visit and we were wondering if anyone else had any suggestions ?

Dave


----------



## Suenneil (Feb 17, 2009)

SunnySpain said:


> Hiya,
> 
> We recently made the trip up into the mountain to see Istan.
> A very interesting little town / village with wonderful views of the lagoon.
> ...


The Lakes at El Chorro ...... lovely, lovely, lovely .....


----------



## SunnySpain (Jul 30, 2008)

Suenneil said:


> The Lakes at El Chorro ...... lovely, lovely, lovely .....


Yes, they look very nice indeed, Cheers Sue.


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Suenneil said:


> The Lakes at El Chorro ...... lovely, lovely, lovely .....



When I saw the title of this thread I thought "the lakes at El Chorro" and came in to write that down!!!! I've got some picture of the area in my "life in Spain" album. The scenery and the history is magnificent, they filmed... oh, I cant remember what it was called... Frank Sinatra... the something of Ryan????? with the steam engine etc.. etc.... Anyway they filmed that there. When the tunnels and the kings walkways were being built, 100s of men died.

Of course you've got the usuals "Mijas Pueblo" Benalmadena Pueblo"... and lets not forget the modern, up to the minute shopping/enternainment centre at Plaza Mayor, Malaga. In fact Malaga town centre is beautiful too, with museums, galleries....

Alhambra in Granada...

If I think of anything else I'll let you know

jo xxx


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

jojo said:


> when i saw the title of this thread i thought "the lakes at el chorro" and came in to write that down!!!! I've got some picture of the area in my "life in spain" album. The scenery and the history is magnificent, they filmed... Oh, i cant remember what it was called... Frank sinatra... The something of ryan????? With the steam engine etc.. Etc.... Anyway they filmed that there. When the tunnels and the kings walkways were being built, 100s of men died.



von ryans express!!!


----------



## SunnySpain (Jul 30, 2008)

jojo said:


> Of course you've got the usuals "Mijas Pueblo" Benalmadena Pueblo"... and lets not forget the modern, up to the minute shopping/enternainment centre at Plaza Mayor, Malaga. In fact Malaga town centre is beautiful too, with museums, galleries....
> 
> jo xxx



My OH seems to have fallen in love with Plaza Mayor and La Canada - lol

Cheers, Dave


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

SunnySpain said:


> My OH seems to have fallen in love with Plaza Mayor and La Canada - lol
> 
> Cheers, Dave


oh yes, the absolute beauty, history and culture of La Cañada is not to be missed :lol::lol::lol::lol:

Jo xxxx


----------



## XTreme (May 17, 2008)

Huescar! You won't ever see another place like this! We got midgets running everywhere!


----------



## Suenneil (Feb 17, 2009)

XTreme said:


> Huescar! You won't ever see another place like this! We got midgets running everywhere!


Is that Midgets or MIDGES Xtreme !!!! :eyebrows: either way I get goosebumps thinking about them! (I know that sounds discriminatory but they have that affect on me .... yes both midgets and midges!!!)


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

XTreme said:


> Huescar! You won't ever see another place like this! We got midgets running everywhere!


Why are they running???

Jo xxx


----------



## DH1875 (Feb 21, 2009)

Andalucia is a big place you know.

Think Jo mentioned Alhambra and Granada, while worth a visit.

The place for me though is Lobo Park near Antequera. Is not for everyone but the scenery and views of El Torcal nature reserve are great. If you can make it up there on either a friday or saturday night you can sit and watch the sun go down with a glass of wine and the wolves howling in the back ground.
Forgot to say it is a wolf park, but if you speak Spanish you already know that :clap2:


----------



## Suenneil (Feb 17, 2009)

DH1875 said:


> Andalucia is a big place you know.
> 
> Think Jo mentioned Alhambra and Granada, while worth a visit.
> 
> ...


Youre absolutely right DH ... I was just thinking of places really close by ... but I agree Granada is well worth a visit .... as is Seville which is very do-able drive from where I am on the Coast.


----------



## XTreme (May 17, 2008)

jojo said:


> Why are they running???
> 
> Jo xxx


They got little legs.....any movement is running to them.

They also hold the traffic up by taking a dump in the middle of the street!


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

XTreme said:


> They got little legs.....any movement is running to them.
> 
> They also hold the traffic up by taking a dump in the middle of the street!


Is that worthy of a long drive out then???


Jo xxx


----------



## XTreme (May 17, 2008)

jojo said:


> Is that worthy of a long drive out then???
> 
> 
> Jo xxx


To see _real_ Spain it is!


----------



## lenox (May 26, 2009)

Almería is a good province to visit. Dry deserts and high mountain ranges. Fairly uncrowded beaches and smaller resorts.
Vélez Blanco is an inland pueblo on a high hill above Vélez Rubio (on the frontier with Murcia) and it has a spectacular castle. Google it for a picture and you'll be keen to visit! There are two or three good n' fancy restaurants with trout and enormous solomillos and fine wine. The pueblo is white houses with steepled tile roofs with few jarriend distractions. It has a superb views down across a giant valley.


----------



## SunnySpain (Jul 30, 2008)

Suenneil said:


> Youre absolutely right DH ... I was just thinking of places really close by ... but I agree Granada is well worth a visit .... as is Seville which is very do-able drive from where I am on the Coast.



Hi Sue,

Yes we managed a long weekend in Seville a couple of years ago. My OH bought tickets to the footy for my birthday. The experience was excellent and the city of Seville has plenty of things worth visiting.

In the same weekend we took the AVE to Corodoba for the day to see the Mesquita and the Patios. A lovely place, one of our favorite cities in Spain.

We are planning a trip to Granada in ther near future.

Cheers, Dave


----------



## mayotom (Nov 8, 2008)

just soo many places to go to..

Seville: fantastic lots to do and See,
Granada: History and Culture at its best and then there is the alhambra
Velez-Malaga/Nerja: a different world


for a short trip from the cost there is Ojen and Monda

45 minutes from Coast to Ronda, the views are spectacular. then spend the day around Ronda, see the Gorge the viaduct etc, maybe stay for the night, 

then take the back roads from Ronda towards Sevilla(from Ronda take the A374 to the A384 turn off at Algodonales(A8126) towards Coripe and back to the Seville - Malaga Autopiste, This is probably one of the most spectacular roads I've ever been on(apart from the west of Ireland of Course) however you need a head for heights up there, Single lane roads and no barriers, with thousands of feet of a Drop. 


Also take a Trip to Tariffa, great town great people...


I could continue but don't want to hijack the Thread by writing a book on here...


----------



## SunnySpain (Jul 30, 2008)

Update - today we drove to Ojen, Coin, Yunquera and Alhaurin before making the horrendous journey back to the Costa via Mijas Pueblo - a journey we won't be making again - lol

I think we will stick to the Costa for a while now, Granada aside.


----------



## Tallulah (Feb 16, 2009)

SunnySpain said:


> Update - today we drove to Ojen, Coin, Yunquera and Alhaurin before making the horrendous journey back to the Costa via Mijas Pueblo - a journey we won't be making again - lol
> 
> I think we will stick to the Costa for a while now, Granada aside.


Dave,

You never said (or maybe you did and it went in one ear and out the other). You on a bit of a holiday at the moment, doing a tour? Lucky you - how long?? Are you sticking mainly to the South or are you gonna be checking out ooop North too? 

Tally.x


----------



## SunnySpain (Jul 30, 2008)

Tallulah said:


> Dave,
> 
> You never said (or maybe you did and it went in one ear and out the other). You on a bit of a holiday at the moment, doing a tour? Lucky you - how long?? Are you sticking mainly to the South or are you gonna be checking out ooop North too?
> 
> Tally.x



Hiya Tally,

Did you not know "Travel" is our number 1 hobby. We have been in Andalucia for weeks now and have managed to do much of the Costa and a fair bit inland. 

Clearly different people like different things / places, but from what we have seen so far we quite like Cordoba, Marbella, Ronda and Sevilla

We have done most of the North already, having lived there for several years 
Nearly all our favorite places in Spain are either in Asturias, Catalunya or Galicia

For us, the North would be a great place to live if the weather were better and there was more in the way of modernity, although saying that some places in the South have very little in the way of modernity also.

For example - Many of the roads are totally dangerous and some of them are not even finished yet; not to mention the lack of road signs.

Still we should not complain. 

Spain has lots to offer and each province has its plus's and negative's. 

Dave :juggle:


----------



## Tallulah (Feb 16, 2009)

SunnySpain said:


> Hiya Tally,
> 
> Did you not know "Travel" is our number 1 hobby. We have been in Andalucia for weeks now and have managed to do much of the Costa and a fair bit inland.
> 
> ...


What you on about, modernity and weather?!?! It's been gorgeous here today (even got rather sunburnt at the beach!!). It's not all carts and donkeys you know! You need to check out some more of Galicia. I know it's really green and gorgeous because we DO get rain - but the summer's (into late autumn and even winter) are wonderful. Besides, we're in for a record summer here, so they say. Have you ever been to San Andres (or indeed San Andres de Teixido?). There's a saying : "San Andres de Teixido, o que non vai de vivo unha vez, de morto vai duas o tres". But then they're a superstitious lot up here, full of bruxas. You already knew that, didn't you?!?! Now, where did I put that broomstick....

Tally.x


----------



## SunnySpain (Jul 30, 2008)

Tallulah said:


> What you on about, modernity and weather?!?! It's been gorgeous here today (even got rather sunburnt at the beach!!). It's not all carts and donkeys you know! You need to check out some more of Galicia. I know it's really green and gorgeous because we DO get rain - but the summer's (into late autumn and even winter) are wonderful. Besides, we're in for a record summer here, so they say. Have you ever been to San Andres (or indeed San Andres de Teixido?). There's a saying : "San Andres de Teixido, o que non vai de vivo unha vez, de morto vai duas o tres". But then they're a superstitious lot up here, full of bruxas. You already knew that, didn't you?!?! Now, where did I put that broomstick....
> 
> Tally.x


Yes we did notice its been rather warm up North in the last couple of days; but you must surely admit to not liking the dramatic change in temperatures from 1 day to the next (not quite, but you know what I mean). Its simply not healthy.

Did you know that the doctors prescribe a vitamin for newborns in the North because of the lack of sun - its true. If you go to a Pharmacy in say Sevilla and ask for the same vitamin they won't have it in stock.

I and I agree, there be a lot of them witches in the North; mainly in the towns and villages according to my OH 

Not been to San Andres - where is it exactly ? 

We like much of Galicia, but are particularly fond of the Rias Baixes.

Its good to talk :juggle:


----------



## Tallulah (Feb 16, 2009)

SunnySpain said:


> Yes we did notice its been rather warm up North in the last couple of days; but you must surely admit to not liking the dramatic change in temperatures from 1 day to the next (not quite, but you know what I mean). Its simply not healthy.
> 
> Did you know that the doctors prescribe a vitamin for newborns in the North because of the lack of sun - its true. If you go to a Pharmacy in say Sevilla and ask for the same vitamin they won't have it in stock.
> 
> ...


Where on earth have you been in Galicia?!! I agree - a bit more rain, yes, hence the greeness in the fauna. Massive change in temperatures? Nah! And as for newborns, they're still breeding prettily healthy up here mate, massive families to tend those potato fields!! (Maybe they should introduce bromine into the aguardiente for all those randy celtic men up here!!).

San Andres is on the famous Costa de la Muerte - where they risk life and limb to gather goose barnacles (percebes). I'm happy with a few prawns m'self!!

Still gotta do a trip to Rias Baixas - especially Cee Islands - O Grove is supposed to be a beautiful spot too. In fact, all of the Rias Baixas is one trip I'm looking forward to in the not too distant.

Tally.x


----------



## SunnySpain (Jul 30, 2008)

Tallulah said:


> San Andres is on the famous Costa de la Muerte - where they risk life and limb to gather goose barnacles (percebes). I'm happy with a few prawns m'self!!
> 
> Still gotta do a trip to Rias Baixas - especially Cee Islands - O Grove is supposed to be a beautiful spot too. In fact, all of the Rias Baixas is one trip I'm looking forward to in the not too distant.
> 
> Tally.x


Ah yes, the coast of death. I have driven down there without stopping off.

O Grove is nice and the annual fish festival is quite something. La Toja is also very beautiful and interesting (but small) and Sanxenxo is a top spot come the summer as is Baiona (further south)

We like Pontevedra also, a small to medium sized city, about 150,000 inhabitants and the old part of the city is well worth a look. 

Oh and if you have not managed it yet, you should go to Islas Cies - now there's a beach with a very blue flag - lol

Dave :lol:


----------



## SteveHall (Oct 17, 2008)

Don't forget that in Andalucia (sorry to go back on topic LOL) that every beach in Fuengirola has a blue flag! A GREAT achievement!


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

SteveHall said:


> Don't forget that in Andalucia (sorry to go back on topic LOL) that every beach in Fuengirola has a blue flag! A GREAT achievement!


ahh, but was that before you went paddling and put your feet in the sea ??????


Jo xxx


----------



## SunnySpain (Jul 30, 2008)

SteveHall said:


> Don't forget that in Andalucia (sorry to go back on topic LOL) that every beach in Fuengirola has a blue flag! A GREAT achievement!


I thought they all had red/white and blue flags - lol


----------



## Tallulah (Feb 16, 2009)

SunnySpain said:


> I thought they all had red/white and blue flags - lol



Ouch!!! tee hee!!!


----------



## Zimtony (Jun 28, 2008)

Anyone know anything about the spa at Carratraca?


----------



## Guest (Jun 21, 2009)

*Andaulica*




SunnySpain said:


> Hiya,
> 
> We recently made the trip up into the mountain to see Istan.
> A very interesting little town / village with wonderful views of the lagoon.
> ...


There are lovely places to visit, namely Antequera and El Torcal area - stunning views!


----------



## SunnySpain (Jul 30, 2008)

Update from our travels.

We ventured off to Algeciras and Sotogrande the other day. 
Could not find anything of interest in Algeciras
But crikey there's some money in Sotogrande, its like disneyland


----------



## crookesey (May 22, 2008)

I often notice the words ' The Real Spain' mentioned and wondered where it is situated. Does it have to be some one horse (or donkey) village in the middle of nowhere, or could it be an urbanisation near to the coastline?

One man's 'Real Spain' could be another man's idea of hell on earth. The centre of Madrid must be 'The Real Spain' to some, whilst a natural pebble beach far from the madding crowd can be 'The Real Spain' to others. Sue recently mentioned how she has enjoyed life in Coin but now wishes to get closer to the coast, I have visited Coin and couldn't wait to get back to the coast, no disrespect to Coin but it didn't float my boat. 

A villa circa 2 km's inland, situated on high ground, in an urbanisation overlooking the sea is no less 'The Real Spain' to me than an inland city, town, or village, or even a hermit's cave in the back and beyond. I'm pretty sure that Benidorm is not 'The Real Spain', but try convincing the folk that live there and love it. I would not wish to be miles away from the facilties that hold body and soul together, but conversely would not wish to live on top of them.

So for me it's about being on the edge of both urban and rural, with the sea not being too far away, the Benissa coastline on the Northern Costa Blanca fits the bill perfectly.


----------



## rowlandsbb (Jun 30, 2007)

Why not come to Almeria between Aguilas and Mojacar at the eastern end of Andalucia 
A touch quieter than CDS and they say overall the weather is better

The prices for all types of property is much cheaper...very popular with the Spanish and it is a developing location
Great beaches and scenary and go a touch inland and you can get say 6 tapas and 2 beers for 6.5 € and in some villages a coffe for 1 €...we often go to a modern bar on Mojacar PLaya for morning coffee...2 plus a doughnut each for 3€ 

Get a very nice 2 bed villa from 149.000 €!

I used to go to CDS a lot but now will winter near Huercal Overa..worth a visit either for a holiday or if you are in the market to buy


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

rowlandsbb said:


> Why not come to Almeria between Aguilas and Mojacar at the eastern end of Andalucia
> A touch quieter than CDS and they say overall the weather is better
> 
> The prices for all types of property is much cheaper...very popular with the Spanish and it is a developing location
> ...


I dont blame you for not spending the winter on the CDS, it was absolutely freezing last winter !!!! Dunno what its like in Huercal Overa!?

Those are the same sorts of prices on the CDS, both for café bar prices and property, in fact there are lots of two/three bed properties around for under 150,000€, I've been looking recently cos it crossed my mind to buy, but they're predicting further property price drops in Spain over the next year so I'm gonna wait for now. Renting is probably more prudent and then you can choose where you want to be without the hassle !

Jo xx


----------



## Suenneil (Feb 17, 2009)

crookesey said:


> I often notice the words ' The Real Spain' mentioned and wondered where it is situated. Does it have to be some one horse (or donkey) village in the middle of nowhere, or could it be an urbanisation near to the coastline?
> 
> One man's 'Real Spain' could be another man's idea of hell on earth. The centre of Madrid must be 'The Real Spain' to some, whilst a natural pebble beach far from the madding crowd can be 'The Real Spain' to others. Sue recently mentioned how she has enjoyed life in Coin but now wishes to get closer to the coast, I have visited Coin and couldn't wait to get back to the coast, no disrespect to Coin but it didn't float my boat.
> 
> ...


Youre right - I did love the two years we lived in Coin - its not pretty, it just "normal" with real people, living real lives, and not all of them Spanish ..... we had a fantastic villa perched on a hill overlooking the mountains - but 5 mins out of town - Coin is certainly not what I would call a "whitewashed town/village" that should be on every tourists to do list .... but we had a great time, met some brilliant people and had a good life ......... and as you say Crooksey - everyones idea of "real" is different - and often that can change year by year, whether you work or not, whether you have children or not ... etc etc. ....
Even Marbella is "real spain" to those who live and have lived there forever ... just as birmingham, manchester, sheffield, leeds,bristol etc etc will always be "real England" .... every place just makes up a part of the bigger picture !
Sue xlane:


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Suenneil said:


> Youre right - I did love the two years we lived in Coin - its not pretty, it just "normal" with real people, living real lives, and not all of them Spanish ..... we had a fantastic villa perched on a hill overlooking the mountains - but 5 mins out of town - Coin is certainly not what I would call a "whitewashed town/village" that should be on every tourists to do list .... but we had a great time, met some brilliant people and had a good life ......... and as you say Crooksey - everyones idea of "real" is different - and often that can change year by year, whether you work or not, whether you have children or not ... etc etc. ....
> Even Marbella is "real spain" to those who live and have lived there forever ... just as birmingham, manchester, sheffield, leeds,bristol etc etc will always be "real England" .... every place just makes up a part of the bigger picture !
> Sue xlane:


I've not had a lot of time for Coin, prehaps unfairly?? you're right, it doesnt look very "whitewashed" or pretty??. That said, I've been looking at properties on "Sierra Gorda" which is very expatshire, but I think the kids may feel happier there?? any thoughts?? do you know it???

Jo xxx


----------



## Suenneil (Feb 17, 2009)

jojo said:


> I've not had a lot of time for Coin, prehaps unfairly?? you're right, it doesnt look very "whitewashed" or pretty??. That said, I've been looking at properties on "Sierra Gorda" which is very expatshire, but I think the kids may feel happier there?? any thoughts?? do you know it???
> 
> Jo xxx


Its horses for courses Jo ..... we had a fab place in Caballo Blanco which is an old urb just before La Trocha - all the properties are staggered up the hill with brilliant views - our was actually brand new at the top of the development and it was huge with gorgeous views ...... Sierra Gorda is more or less on the opposite side of the valley to where we were - and yes you are right lots of expats up there, but plenty of other nationalities too ... and the properties are generally big, modern with good views and minutes away from the shopping centre which has cinema, bowling etc ... so for kids / teenagers its probably a good bet - and Coin does still keep a village / small town feel about it at Feria time / Semana Santa / Three kings etc ...... what you see is what you get - as I said Its just ordinary! but I liked that - much better than the silicone enhanced folk I often used to come across in Marbella and the likes!!

Sue x


----------



## SunnySpain (Jul 30, 2008)

crookesey said:


> I often notice the words ' The Real Spain' mentioned and wondered where it is situated.
> 
> 
> I suppose it depends on one's own persinal perspective.
> ...


----------



## rowlandsbb (Jun 30, 2007)

Yes I know some people think average prices have some way to fall but no one can call the bottom of the market with any certainity so in reality for life style buyers now is probably as good as any to start looking 

Exchange rate starting to improve and if you can find a distressed sale which you like then there are opportunities to buy the life styel home you really want

For many waiting is a loss of enjoyment in doing what they want...when the clock is ticking and waiting a year or so to be in the sun just to buy a little cheaper is time wasted!

Different for younger people, but even for these with a young family the window for holidaying with them is relatively short and having your own place in the sun can be cost effective from a holiday point of view.....with a bit of long term profit potential thrown in


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

rowlandsbb said:


> Yes I know some people think average prices have some way to fall but no one can call the bottom of the market with any certainity so in reality for life style buyers now is probably as good as any to start looking
> 
> Exchange rate starting to improve and if you can find a distressed sale which you like then there are opportunities to buy the life styel home you really want
> 
> ...


An estate agents perspective of course, not the reality!!!


Jo


----------



## SunnySpain (Jul 30, 2008)

jojo said:


> An estate agents perspective of course, not the reality!!!
> 
> 
> Jo



Exactly Jo. 

Its always the same lines like... 

"The time to buy is NOW"
"Why wait"
"Prices are not going down where we are"
"We are seeing an increase in enquiries"

et cetera, et cetera......

:ranger:


----------



## rowlandsbb (Jun 30, 2007)

Of course it is.............. but if you are over 60 like myself....... then you can perhaps appreciate the views and pespective of life style buyers in this age group........ not wanting to waste what life is left...in the hope of perhaps getting the home you want a touch cheaper

The older you get the more you realise that ' you never know what is round the corner' however fit you seem to be...so provided you are sensible and can afford it...do it now!! 


I am also a buyer...be ready near Huercal Overa end August 2009


----------



## SunnySpain (Jul 30, 2008)

rowlandsbb said:


> Of course it is.............. but if you are over 60 like myself....... then you can perhaps appreciate the views and pespective of life style buyers in this age group........ not wanting to waste what life is left...in the hope of perhaps getting the home you want a touch cheaper
> 
> The older you get the more you realise that ' you never know what is round the corner' however fit you seem to be...so provided you are sensible and can afford it...do it now!!



So those aged 60 plus best buy soon then, or it will be too late - lol

:ranger:


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

rowlandsbb said:


> Of course it is.............. but if you are over 60 like myself....... then you can perhaps appreciate the views and pespective of life style buyers in this age group........ not wanting to waste what life is left...in the hope of perhaps getting the home you want a touch cheaper
> 
> The older you get the more you realise that ' you never know what is round the corner' however fit you seem to be...so provided you are sensible and can afford it...do it now!!
> 
> ...


While I dont disagree that Spain is a lovely place for retired folk, there is nothing worse than to buy a property in a declining market and burning your UK bridges in these uncertain times. It is well known and documented that Spains property market has nowhere near "bottomed out" and probably wont for at least another 18 months!! Renting is the most sensible option!!

Anyway :focus::focus::focus:

Jo xxx


----------



## SunnySpain (Jul 30, 2008)

Anyway so we have pretty much done all the CDS now and therefore have a good idea of what we like and don't like.

We are now thinking about making the trip to Granada soon and looking into the idea of spending some time on the Costa de La Luz.

Any recommendations on the Costa de la Luz ?


Dave


----------



## crookesey (May 22, 2008)

SunnySpain said:


> crookesey said:
> 
> 
> > I often notice the words ' The Real Spain' mentioned and wondered where it is situated.
> ...


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

Could someone please suggest places we can walk our dog off the lead within a short drive from Estepona/Cancelada? 
Now that we can't walk him on the beach, our choices are very restricted.
Places without pine trees so we can avoid la procession would be also much appreciated.


----------



## SunnySpain (Jul 30, 2008)

crookesey said:


> SunnySpain said:
> 
> 
> > The Benissa coastline runs between Calpe and Moraira, Benissa town is slightly inland and boasts the Cathedral of the Pure Mother Mary, situated in Jaume Square. I'm surprised that you can't find it on your map, just look equidistantly between Alicante and Valencia.
> ...


----------



## Suenneil (Feb 17, 2009)

mrypg9 said:


> Could someone please suggest places we can walk our dog off the lead within a short drive from Estepona/Cancelada?
> Now that we can't walk him on the beach, our choices are very restricted.
> Places without pine trees so we can avoid la procession would be also much appreciated.


Hiya
I dont know the actual name of it! but there is a country "walk" from Estepona up into the mountains! you dont have to do the whole walk obviously!!! I think it estimates taking 3 hours if you did the whole thing. the walk starts at the side of the San Jose Collegio opposite Bikini beach chiringuito in Estepona itself (just past Carrefour).

As for the processionaty caterpillars they should have gone now - its not their time of year!!!!

Sue


----------



## SunnySpain (Jul 30, 2008)

Today we made the trip up the steep road to Mijas Pueblo

Its actually quite nice and obviously decent views down to the coast

Oh and Xtreme might be interested to know its famous for "Donkeys", there's loads of them pulling carts around the place, some kind of tour for the tourists

Popped into Fuengirola on the way back and had some really poor quality food in some Italian Pizza place on the main road, awful it was, terrible....


----------



## XTreme (May 17, 2008)

No photos?


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

Suenneil said:


> Hiya
> I dont know the actual name of it! but there is a country "walk" from Estepona up into the mountains! you dont have to do the whole walk obviously!!! I think it estimates taking 3 hours if you did the whole thing. the walk starts at the side of the San Jose Collegio opposite Bikini beach chiringuito in Estepona itself (just past Carrefour).
> 
> As for the processionaty caterpillars they should have gone now - its not their time of year!!!!
> ...


Thanks for that, we'll try it. 
I know the caterpillar season is over but I'm thinking of year-round walks. The season is from February to April, isn't it?


----------



## littleredrooster (Aug 3, 2008)

Dont think I ve seen anyone mention the beautiful Alpujarra region high in the Sierras and especially lovely this time of year.
There are quite a number of very pretty villages including the highest on the Peninsula, Trevelez,situated not far below the Summer snowline.
The villages are mostly very well cared for with higgledy piggledy whitewashed houses with unusual odd-shaped chimneystacks and lots of red geraniums hanging everywhere.

To the East of this area is also interesting,but different, with some villages up secluded dirt back tracks almost cut off from todays World and which time seems to have completely passed by.
A lot of inbreeding is obvious in this area indicating that over the years many of the inhabitants had rarely ever ventured beyond their own village.

A little further East in Almeria province,it is very different again, with many deserted villages, although in some I did see just the occasional house still occupied.
The problem here seemed to be very unstable ground conditions causing some collapse of houses and also a lack of soil and water to sustain much life.

I found all of these areas extremely interesting each in its own way and well worth a visit.


----------



## SteveHall (Oct 17, 2008)

SunnySpain Today we made the trip up the steep road to Mijas Pueblo

Its actually quite nice and obviously decent views down to the coast

**Decent???? That's like saying Granada can get "quite" hot in Summer! 

Oh and Xtreme might be interested to know its famous for "Donkeys", there's loads of them pulling carts around the place, some kind of tour for the tourists

** Might? WOULD is the "Only" world


----------



## crookesey (May 22, 2008)

SunnySpain said:


> Today we made the trip up the steep road to Mijas Pueblo
> 
> Its actually quite nice and obviously decent views down to the coast
> 
> ...


You should have gone just below it to Benalmadena Pueblo, it leaves Mijas Pueblo standing IMHO.


----------



## SunnySpain (Jul 30, 2008)

crookesey said:


> You should have gone just below it to Benalmadena Pueblo, it leaves Mijas Pueblo standing IMHO.



Ah but does it have decent views
- lol

Dave


----------



## crookesey (May 22, 2008)

SunnySpain said:


> Ah but does it have decent views
> - lol
> 
> Dave


Fantastic sea views from the terrace of the local church. 

Did you see the Buddhist temple on your way down from Mijas?


----------



## SunnySpain (Jul 30, 2008)

crookesey said:


> Fantastic sea views from the terrace of the local church.
> 
> Did you see the Buddhist temple on your way down from Mijas?



I can't say we did.....but one thing we remember is that there is a Thai restaurant doing a 3-course lunch for 10 euros -


----------



## crookesey (May 22, 2008)

SunnySpain said:


> I can't say we did.....but one thing we remember is that there is a Thai restaurant doing a 3-course lunch for 10 euros -


You probably came down the hill from Mijas and turned right onto the motorway. Had you caried on towards the coast road you wouldn't have been able to miss it, it's very big. You were only two minutes drive away from Benalmadena Pueblo when you got to the bottom of the hill.


----------



## SIP CAVEMAN (Jun 12, 2010)

The Altiplano. Best village is Orce. Research it, its fab!


----------



## maxdog008 (Aug 4, 2010)

Alhama De Granada ....an ancient town with a fantastic Gorge running through it ......we have hot springs, a roman bridge, one of the oldest church's in the region, a very historic ancient hospital and dungeons to name a few as well as fantastic bars and restaurants ....oh and there is a very beautiful lake 10 mins drive ........this town is nestled in between panoramic mountains .....have I sold it you yet??????????????????


----------



## cassie_c (Mar 18, 2009)

maxdog008 said:


> Alhama De Granada ....an ancient town with a fantastic Gorge running through it ......we have hot springs, a roman bridge, one of the oldest church's in the region, a very historic ancient hospital and dungeons to name a few as well as fantastic bars and restaurants ....oh and there is a very beautiful lake 10 mins drive ........this town is nestled in between panoramic mountains .....have I sold it you yet??????????????????


Oooh - I was going to suggest it - you beat me to it 

We are about 45 mins away and it's on our itinerary of places to take people when we have visitors. It's a truly stunning place to take photographs!


----------



## maxdog008 (Aug 4, 2010)

cassie_c said:


> Oooh - I was going to suggest it - you beat me to it
> 
> We are about 45 mins away and it's on our itinerary of places to take people when we have visitors. It's a truly stunning place to take photographs!


Yes it is we have a journal of photos .in the winter with snow, the spring with almond blossom, May with all the poppies and other wild flowers n the summer when all the harvesting is finished .......if you come on a Friday morning there is a very lively market and there are also guided tours of all the historical monumonts around the town!!!


----------



## littleredrooster (Aug 3, 2008)

Not sure if it's been mentioned but I would say the Alpujarra region is a must to visit, incl.the highest villages in mainland Spain.
Some of the tiny villages along dirt-track side roads are like stepping back a hundred years in time.
Lovely area in the Summertime, but probably a bit too cold, high and remote to consider as a permanent location.


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

Head west and visit the Costa de la Luz and the Province of Cadiz. But only if you don't enjoy traffic jams, rip-off prices, crowded beaches, coach parties, temperatures in the 40s, wasps, midges etc ...


----------



## cassie_c (Mar 18, 2009)

cassie_c said:


> Oooh - I was going to suggest it - you beat me to it
> 
> We are about 45 mins away and it's on our itinerary of places to take people when we have visitors. It's a truly stunning place to take photographs!


I'd be interested in that - when it's not so hot!! What time does it start & where from - & is it in English at all?



And apparently the botanical gardens just outside Málaga are supposed to be lovely! 

JARDN BOTNICO-HISTRICO DE MLAGA - Portada

Every time we drive past on the way to Málaga, we say we must visit but we've not made it yet


----------

